# Compilation SDL



## job2221 (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un pour compiler des fichiers .c ecrit avec la lib SDL.

En fait j'ecrit mes fichiers .c et puis je les compile avec GCC dans mon terminale .
J'essaie avec la ligne de commandes : 
gcc -lSDL_image -lSDL_mixer `sdl-config --cflags --libs`

J'ai donc telecharger la lib SDL-1.2.14 pour mac seulement je pense que je me trompe d'endroit car a la compilation ca me fait beaucoup d'erreurs.

Je voulais donc savoir si vous saviez ou copier les fichiers .h de la lib SDL et si ma ligne de commande pour compiler etait correct ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## ntx (7 Novembre 2010)

Je pense qu'avant de te lancer dans l'utilisation de la SDL, tu ferais bien d'apprendre à utiliser gcc et comprendre les erreurs qu'il sort. Parce que là tu pars dans le n'importe quoi, tu n'as aucune idée des commandes que tu lances.


----------



## job2221 (7 Novembre 2010)

J'ai tester deja cette ligne de commande sur un autre ordi avec mes fichiers et ca fonctionne parfaitement.
La commande est juste.
le soucis je pense est que je n'arrive pas a installer la lib sur mac


----------



## ntx (8 Novembre 2010)

job2221 a dit:


> le soucis je pense est que je n'arrive pas a installer la lib sur mac


On va commencer par le début : qu'est-ce que tu as téléchargé ? Parce que moi sur le site SDL j'ai un framework pas une librairie.


----------



## job2221 (9 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas trouve la librairie donc jai telecharger un framework.


----------



## ntx (9 Novembre 2010)

job2221 a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'ai pas trouve la librairie donc jai telecharger un framework.


Donc tu apprendras qu'un framework Mac OSX ne s'utilise pas comme une librairie dynamique Unix ou Windows, vu qu'il contient à la fois la librairie et les headers.

De plus, tu as sur le site SDL un package 'devel-lite' avec dedans un petit readme qui t'explique comment utiliser ton framework en ligne de commande.


----------

